# Bandwagon Yankee fans



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it just me or has the yankee fan base seemed to have doubled in the last couple days? People that im sure know nothing about and don't care about baseball are all of a sudden hard core fans and talking em up. Wow this chaps my a$$. (go twins)


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

look at my avatar you know how i feel about the yanks. worst part about it now is that have caught in to the twins model.

They do grow their own talent now and have a very good minor league system(rated above the twins right now), but still have the ability to buy up all their talent.

They should be praising teams like the twins. I shouldn't even say like the twins, the twins were the model on how to make a good ball team. they are the only team that has sustained the minor league buildup system that every team is trying to use now. they have a almost 10 year of success, Oakland was keeping up but they seemed to have fallen off the wagon and started the buildup over. granted the division was weak this year, but they play well enough to win it and maybe just maybe we will get hot next year and do something with it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

One day back in the late 80's when I was in the Army a group of fellas from Alabama and Mississippi were hanging out and talking baseball. So I joined in, till one of em looked at me with a half smile and said we don't like god damn Yankee's , I threw up my hand for a high five and he looked at me kinda funny.

Just then a guy from Florida walked up behind me and said , He's talking about you dumb ***!!! 

I stay away from Yankee talk outside of Boston!


----------

